# Terceiro Outono mais quente desde 1931



## VII (6 Dez 2006 às 01:01)

Portugal registou este ano o terceiro Outono mais quente desde 1931, situação que também se verificou em outros países europeus que bateram recordes de calor nas últimas semanas.

De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a temperatura média do ar nos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro em Portugal continental foi mais 1.55 graus centígrados acima do valor médio do período de referência, entre 1961-1990, tendo sido o terceiro Outono mais quente desde 1931.

Fonte do IM adiantou à Agência Lusa que o Outono mais quente foi o de 1997, seguindo-se o de 1983.

Segundo o IM, este Outono registou igualmente o valor mais alto da temperatura mínima dos últimos 76 anos.

Os valores de precipitação registados entre Setembro e Novembro fazem também deste Outono o mais chuvoso dos últimos 42 anos.

Só o mês de Outubro foi o segundo mais chuvoso desde 1990 e o quarto desde 1931.

A Europa conheceu este ano o Outono mais quente dos últimos anos, situação que põe em perigo o início da estação dos desportos de Inverno nos Alpes.

A Áustria nunca registou temperaturas tão elevadas nesta altura do ano e nos Alpes austríacos só é possível ver neve acima dos 2.000 metros de altitude.

A Suíça registou o Outono mais quente desde 1864 e só acima dos 2.500 metros há neve, estando várias estações de desportos de Inverno adiar a data de abertura.

Também na Alemanha, esta estação é a mais quente desde 1901 e o calor está a atrasar o período de hibernação dos morcegos e os pássaros não partem para os países do Sul.

Na Suécia e na Finlândia, os ursos renunciam começar a sua hibernação, enquanto a capital norueguesa, Oslo, continua sem neve.

In PortugalDiário


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

É a triste realidade, só nos resta esperar que o inverno compense de alguma forma este outono tão quente.

É que por exemplo, enquanto o passado inverno, que teve anomalia negativa, essa anomalia foi no máximo de -1ºC, no resto do ano é só anomalias que por vezes chegam a +3ºC, com vários records de calor e de noites tropicais à mistura. A média anual sobe a cada ano que passa, desde o inicio dos anos 90 que Portugal não tem uma média anual abaixo da média 1961-90. Por muito que surjam as hipóteses do arrefecimento (que eu não dúvido), os factos continuam aí...


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2006 às 01:26)

Eu concordo contigo Fil


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 07:21)

Fil disse:


> É a triste realidade, só nos resta esperar que o inverno compense de alguma forma este outono tão quente.
> 
> É que por exemplo, enquanto o passado inverno, que teve anomalia negativa, essa anomalia foi no máximo de -1ºC, no resto do ano é só anomalias que por vezes chegam a +3ºC, com vários records de calor e de noites tropicais à mistura. A média anual sobe a cada ano que passa, desde o inicio dos anos 90 que Portugal não tem uma média anual abaixo da média 1961-90. Por muito que surjam as hipóteses do arrefecimento (que eu não dúvido), os factos continuam aí...



EU também acho que sim...nao e por uma entrada de frio, nao e por estar wind child na serra da estrela de -12ºC (que ocorre varias vezes ao ano) que se pode afirmar que estamos a arrefecer...

Os dados de climatologia provam que nos ultimos anos a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar ocorrendo maiores numero de fenomenos de calor...nao quer dizer que nao acontecam extremos de frio, mas sempre em muito menor quantidade e intensidade...


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 09:09)

dj_alex disse:


> EU também acho que sim...nao e por uma entrada de frio, nao e por estar wind child na serra da estrela de -12ºC (que ocorre varias vezes ao ano) que se pode afirmar que estamos a arrefecer...
> 
> Os dados de climatologia provam que nos ultimos anos a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar ocorrendo maiores numero de fenomenos de calor...nao quer dizer que nao acontecam extremos de frio, mas sempre em muito menor quantidade e intensidade...




Atenção que o click já foi dado. Agora não podemos lamentar esses calorzitos, pq sinceramente esses calores são dão razão ao pessoal do arrefecimento, a corrente que o diga.

Vcs estão a ver a coisa de forma muito local, analizem mais global e a panoramica será logo muito diferente.

O IM quer um Outono dos mais chuvosos de sempre e ao mesmo tempo queria que ele fosse frio


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:34)

Boas
depende como a notícia é dada, se fosse assim o Outono mais quente desde 1997 era melhor, agora ir atrás de valores de 1931 ao qual ainda nem existia IM é uma forma de puxar a brasa à sua sardinha... 

estamos aquecer e os polos estão a derreter isso é actual agora afirmar a 100 por cento que isto vai ser assim até 2080 ou 2100 é futurologia


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 21:01)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> depende como a notícia é dada, se fosse assim o Outono mais quente desde 1997 era melhor, agora ir atrás de valores de 1931 ao qual ainda nem existia IM é uma forma de puxar a brasa à sua sardinha...
> 
> estamos aquecer e os polos estão a derreter isso é actual agora afirmar a 100 por cento que isto vai ser assim até 2080 ou 2100 é futurologia



Os dados de Lisboa existem pelo menos de 1900.....e a partir de 1941 a serie é homogenea...por isso


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Claro que o Outono foi o mais quente, ele até já acabou e tudo

E a precipitação tb é por causa do aquecimento? Então os mens não sizem que é p+ra ficarmos de seca?


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 22:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Os dados de Lisboa existem pelo menos de 1900.....e a partir de 1941 a serie é homogenea...por isso



E de quantas cidades mais? possivelmente mais 2 ou 3... Os dados serão fiáveis?


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:


> Claro que o Outono foi o mais quente, ele até já acabou e tudo
> 
> E a precipitação tb é por causa do aquecimento? Então os mens não sizem que é p+ra ficarmos de seca?




Para efeitos estatísticos o Outono corresponde aos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. A divisão astronómica das estações do ano é talvez ainda mais artificial que esta usada pelo IM. Utilizar o Outono climático seria complicado, pois varia muito de local para local e também de ano para ano.


----------



## dj_alex (7 Dez 2006 às 00:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E de quantas cidades mais? possivelmente mais 2 ou 3... Os dados serão fiáveis?



Mais que 2 ou 3 parece-me...porto, coimbra, evora deve ter tambem...talvez p.douradas...se reparares dizem a partir de 1931....antes disso nao me parece nada fiaveis..


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 08:31)

Dan disse:


> Para efeitos estatísticos o Outono corresponde aos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. A divisão astronómica das estações do ano é talvez ainda mais artificial que esta usada pelo IM. Utilizar o Outono climático seria complicado, pois varia muito de local para local e também de ano para ano.



Eu sei que o climatologico acaba no inicio de Dezembro, mas quantos portugueses sabem? O que se aprendem na escola? Percebes onde quero chegar?


----------



## dj_alex (7 Dez 2006 às 09:30)

Dan disse:


> Para efeitos estatísticos o Outono corresponde aos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. A divisão astronómica das estações do ano é talvez ainda mais artificial que esta usada pelo IM. Utilizar o Outono climático seria complicado, pois varia muito de local para local e também de ano para ano.



Pelo IM e por toda a gente....


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 14:52)

O titulo do post deveria de ser o Segundoo mais quente desde 1997


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 15:09)

Seringador disse:


> O titulo do post deveria de ser o Segundoo mais quente desde 1997




O IM já publicou o relatório sazonal do Outono 2006. E lá vêm essas análises todinhas!  

E segundo o mesmo relatório, para quem queiser ser ainda mais bombástico na notícia , este foi o Outono que registou o valor mais alto da média da temperatura mínima dos últimos 76 anos (desde 1931), ou seja desde quje há registos para fazerem estas análises. 

Outro exemplo é o caso aqui de Elvas, onde este Outono foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 66 anos, ou seja desde que há registo.


----------

